# Star Wars: The Old Republic - Spielerzahlen gehen zurück - Nur noch 1,3 Millionen Abonnenten



## SoerenWetterau (8. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: The Old Republic - Spielerzahlen gehen zurück - Nur noch 1,3 Millionen Abonnenten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: The Old Republic - Spielerzahlen gehen zurück - Nur noch 1,3 Millionen Abonnenten


----------



## z3ro22 (8. Mai 2012)

naja 1,3 mio geht ja noch ich denke mal es begelt sich so bei 700000 ein dann mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## HNRGargamel (8. Mai 2012)

diese Fakten bestätigen meinem persönlichen Eindruck... wer schon nach nichtmal einem halben Jahr schon mit Freimonaten umsich werfen muss, der hat Probleme die Spielerzahlen zu halten!
Bin riesiger Star Wars und haben mir die CE gegönnt, aber es ist halt leider eher ein Singleplayerspiel! Eines das Spaß macht, zweifelsohne, aber für Singleplayer möchte ich nicht monatlich zahlen :/ Demnach habe  ich schon nach einem Monat, nach Erreiches von Lvl 50 das Spiel abbestellt!


----------



## Angeldust (8. Mai 2012)

Hab selbst im Freimonat nicht ein einziges Mal mehr eingelogt. Der Endcontent wurde einfach vollends versaut in dem Spiel.

Kein oder kaum PvP, kein vernünftiges PvE... nur twinken twinken twinken... bis der Arzt kommt.

Es gibt sicher Leute die darauf stehen, aber bei weitem nicht genug um den Ansprüchen von EA BW gerecht zu werden.

P.s. 1.2 zwingt sogar zum twinken wenn man seinen Mainchar maxen will...


----------



## ThomToeter (8. Mai 2012)

Angesichts der Vielzahl MMOs am Markt, empfinde ich diese News als lächerlich. Man kann es so wie hier schreiben und negativ Stimmung machen, oh nein, die Spieler schwinden. Oder aber genauso gut "5 Monate nach Release immer noch 1,3 Mio Aktive"...
Für meinen Geschmack balanciert SWTOR genau richtig zwischen Single und Multiplayer. Ich will viel allein machen können, PvP macht richtig Spaß und Gruppen für Instanzen finden sich jederzeit.


----------



## shakethatthing (8. Mai 2012)

Ich bin selbst großer Star Wars Fan aber das Spiel reizt mich einfach nicht. Es macht nichts wirklich anders. Im Endeffekt ist es ein Star Wars WoW Abklatsch mit hohem Singleplayer Anteil. Wenn ich ersteres will spiele ich WoW, wenn ich letzteres will hol ich KoToR ausm Schrank. Ich würde sogar eher Star Wars Galaxies spielen, das hatte immerhin starke eigene Ideen, aber nö, das würde ja eingestellt.


----------



## Soulja110 (8. Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist die Erwartungshaltung, dass jedes erfolgreiche MMO die Spielerzahlen eines WoW erreichen muss, ist doch Quatsch. Jetzt kommt noch GW2, Tera, nächstes Jahr Eldar Scrolls Online, etc etc. Die Leute werden sich einfach aufteilen und die Hartzer mit nem 10 Jahre alten PC werden sowieso immer nur WoW zocken.


----------



## Angeldust (8. Mai 2012)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Erwartungshaltung, dass jedes erfolgreiche MMO die Spielerzahlen eines WoW erreichen muss, ist doch Quatsch. Jetzt kommt noch GW2, Tera, nächstes Jahr Eldar Scrolls Online, etc etc. Die Leute werden sich einfach aufteilen und die Hartzer mit nem 10 Jahre alten PC werden sowieso immer nur WoW zocken.


 
Hm nee die Leute bleiben bei WoW und den restlichen kleinen Teil vom Kuchen nehmen sich andere :p

Die Leute die WoW aufhören werden auch mit keinem anderen MMO im Moment glücklich. Das liegt dann nicht an WoW sondern an der Materie MMO... irgendwann kann man keine neuen Bosse, Itemspirale etc mehr sehen.


----------



## Briareos (8. Mai 2012)

ThomToeter schrieb:


> Angesichts der Vielzahl MMOs am Markt, empfinde ich diese News als lächerlich. Man kann es so wie hier schreiben und negativ Stimmung machen, oh nein, die Spieler schwinden. Oder aber genauso gut "5 Monate nach Release immer noch 1,3 Mio Aktive"...


Wenn in dem Artikel der Satz steht:


> Vor drei Monaten waren es noch 1,7 Millionen, somit haben die Entwickler einen Rückgang von 400.000 Spielern zu verzeichnen.


Ist das eine einfache Aussage, bei der ich keinerlei Wertung, weder positiv noch negativ erkennen kann.

Ich bin kein MMO-Spieler, von daher weiss ich nicht inwieweit 1,3 Millionen aktive Spieler "gut" oder "schlecht" ist, aber vermutlich ist das eh abhängig vom Betrachtungswinkel. Aus der Einnahmesicht gesehen sind ,3 Millionen zahlende Kunden sicher immer noch sehr, sehr gut. Allerdings startete TOR als der "ganz große WoW-Konkurrent" und aus der Perspektive gesehen sind 1,3 Millionen Spieler doch ein bissl kümmerlich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Mai 2012)

ThomToeter schrieb:


> Angesichts der Vielzahl MMOs am Markt, empfinde ich diese News als lächerlich. Man kann es so wie hier schreiben und negativ Stimmung machen, oh nein, die Spieler schwinden. Oder aber genauso gut "5 Monate nach Release immer noch 1,3 Mio Aktive"...
> Für meinen Geschmack balanciert SWTOR genau richtig zwischen Single und Multiplayer. Ich will viel allein machen können, PvP macht richtig Spaß und Gruppen für Instanzen finden sich jederzeit.


 
Wenn ich mal ehrlich sein darf...ich finde es absolut hirnverbrannt, ein MMORPG mit einem so hohen Singleplayer-Anteil zu verzieren. Darin sehe ich einfach keine Logik und keinen Sinn. Wenn ich ein MMORPG spielen will, dann will ich den Fokus gefälligst auf Gruppenspiel gelegt haben und nicht anders herum. Wenn ich allein spielen will, schmeiß ich Skyrim, KotoR oder andere gute, umfangreiche RPGs an. 
Es ist doch der Sinn eines MMOs, mit anderen zusammen zuspielen. Oder habe ich in den letzten Jahren was verpasst? Dieser Schwung zum Allein spielen ist mir schon unlängst in WoW aufgefallen: Instanzen gibt es genug. Aber innerhalb der freien Welt gibt es so gut wie keine Gruppen-Quests mehr. Sämtliche Elite-Quests, die man früher nur zu dritt oder zu fünft machen musste, kann man heute völlig allein und ohne jede Probleme machen (bis auf diese Arena-Quests in Nagrand, Schattenhochland). Das ist in meinen Augen völlig falsch gemacht.

@Topic
Über 1Mio Abonnenten sind doch gut. Das Spiel ist erfolgreich und bringt Profit ein. Mehr kann man doch als Publisher und Entwickler nicht erwarten.


----------



## svennydob (8. Mai 2012)

In spätestens 6 Monaten gibt's den Dreck als F2P, und selbst dann werden die Spielerzahlen zurückgehen.


----------



## Tchort666 (8. Mai 2012)

> P.s. 1.2 zwingt sogar zum twinken wenn man seinen Mainchar maxen will...



Achja? Womit denn? Ob man nun 1 50er hat oder mehrere, spielt bei dem Vermächtnissystem keine Rolle. Wirklich "stärker" werden diese dadurch auch nicht. Es ist einfach nur ein nettes Gadget womit man ein paar "zusätzliche" Rassen, Emotes und andere Goodies freischalten kann. Hinzu kommt, das man all Das auch ohne Twinken, sondern mit Credits freischalten kann. 



> Kein oder kaum PvP, kein vernünftiges PvE...



Abwechslungsreiche Kriegsgebiete ( gewertete Schlachtfelder sind bereits angekündigt ), 12 Flashpoints ( 8 davon mit Hardmode ), 3 Operations ( mit jeweils 3 Schwierigkeitsgraden ): Somit kann ich deine Aussage nicht wirklich nachvollziehen! Zählt man noch die Daylies / Weeklies dazu, ist für einen Spieler mit durchschnittlichen Spielekonsum genug Content geboten.

Naja .. vllt kannst du deine Aussage etwas ausführlicher erleutern um diese zu untermauern ?!


----------



## nolleX (8. Mai 2012)

svennydob schrieb:


> In spätestens 6 Monaten gibt's den Dreck als F2P, und selbst dann werden die Spielerzahlen zurückgehen.


 
Ich verabscheue Leute wie dich.
Wer das spiel nicht mag, soll es nicht spielen. Fertig. Aber immer dieses in den Dreck ziehen (sei es TOR, WoW, Aion, CoD, BF, ...) geht mir tierisch auf die Nüsse.

Ich spiele es und mir gefällt es. Dennoch will ich nicht jeden missionieren, der das Spiel nicht mag.
Zwar trüben im Moment der recht leere Server, dafür aber viele arrogante, lernresistente und pöbelnde PvP-Spieler die Atmosphäre, aber spätestens im Juni (Servertransfers) hat sich das auch erledigt.

In der Zwischenzeit gibts halt Gilde und Raids.


----------



## Malifurion (8. Mai 2012)

Schade, ich hab echt gehoffft, dass sie da noch tief in die Trickkiste greifen. Als ich Karragga durch hatte hab ich aufgehört als auch das letzte Setteil mein eigen war. Dann nur noch langeweile. Es hat sich zwar viel getan, aber der bisher durch Patches eingebaute Content kann mich nicht begeistern zurückzukehren.


----------



## hifumi (8. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal ehrlich sein darf...ich finde es absolut hirnverbrannt, ein MMORPG mit einem so hohen Singleplayer-Anteil zu verzieren. Darin sehe ich einfach keine Logik und keinen Sinn. Wenn ich ein MMORPG spielen will, dann will ich den Fokus gefälligst auf Gruppenspiel gelegt haben und nicht anders herum. Wenn ich allein spielen will, schmeiß ich Skyrim, KotoR oder andere gute, umfangreiche RPGs an.


 
Ja, genau das.
Es wirkt fast so, als hätte irgendwer bei EA/Bioware sich gedacht "Hm, wir machen RPGs, und da gibt es doch auch diese MMORPGs, die sind auch jetzt sehr beliebt, warum also nicht?". Und dann hat man halt die Bioware Formel drauf angewendet, weil sie nunmal nix anderes können, und das Ding mit Dialogen und Charakteren vollgestopft weil ja bisher auch ganz gut geklappt hat. Dass die Grundpfeiler eines MMORPGs aber andere Dinge sind als Dialoge mit NPCs, scheint irgendwie nicht bis nach oben durchgedrungen zu sein.

Was mich interessieren würde ist, ob sie denn mit dem Spiel nun schon in den schwarzen Zahlen sind, ob es sich also gelohnt hat, oder (noch) nicht. Immerhin fallen durch die Lizenz ja wahrscheinlich auch eine Menge Zahlungen an den Herrn Lucas und so an.


----------



## baummonster (8. Mai 2012)

Hm, Gratismonat für jetzige Spieler is sicherlich ne tolle Sache. Aber was machen denn Spieler wie ich, die schon vor einiger Zeit aufgehört haben und jetzt einfach mal gern wieder "reinschnuppern" würden um zu schauen was sich so getan hat?
Das soll ja nu nich sofort nen ganzer Monat für umme sein, einfach ein WE oder so tät ja reichen


----------



## MT63 (8. Mai 2012)

Na dann hab ich es ja richtig gemacht, ich wollte eh warten bis es Free2Play ist..


----------



## kolb84 (8. Mai 2012)

gab es nicht den letzten monat ein paar gratiswochenenden?

ich spiele es im moment und finde es toll. zurück zu wow zu gehen reizt mich überhaupt nicht mehr. was bei allen vorher erschienen mmo´s allerdigns immer der fall war. allerdings bin ich ein sehr sparsammer spieler. will heißen, dass ich noch keinen char auf 50 habe und deshalb nichts über den endgamecontent sagen kann. aber selbst wenn warten da noch 3-4 komplett neue storys auf mich. 
sicherlich mag es menschen geben, die ein reines mmog haben wollen und deshalb die ganzen soloinhalte von sw tor diejenigen stören. bei mir allerdings hat das spiel voll den nerf erwischt. ich mag diese mischung sehr. ich kann viel alleine erleben und wenn ich bock auf raids oder flashpoints habe kann ich die auch gehen. da ich nicht mehr so intensiv viel zeit mit einem mmo verbringen kann/will ist sw tor genau das richtige für mich. ich habe in sw tor obwohl ich mich nicht an irgendwelche raidtage oder ähnliches halten kann/will jede menge zu tun.
die story bisher macht mir tierisch spaß auch wenn bis jetzt der umgang mit den gefährten für meinen geschmack etwas liedschäftig ist.

kurz um. ich mag das spiel und werde es weiter spielen. hoffe allerdings dass es nicht in der f2p versenkung verschwinden wie die meisten anderen. ich möchte nämlich addons und davon die CE zuhause im regal haben. ich steh auf so nen scheiß.
wer eine andere Meinung dazu hat dem wünsche ich viel Spaß damit.


----------



## darkfuneral (8. Mai 2012)

Ja wundert mich nicht. Ich habe mein Abonnement auch wieder gekündigt. Ich finde das Spiel langweilig. Und man merkt das viele von denen die es programmiert haben nicht viele MMO's gespielt haben. Ausser vielleicht WoW wenn man das als Referenz heranziehen möchte. Mir ist das Spiel einfach zu wenig Komplex. Ich habe die Schnauze voll von den Casuals MMO's.


----------



## Enisra (8. Mai 2012)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Erwartungshaltung, dass jedes erfolgreiche MMO die Spielerzahlen eines WoW erreichen muss, ist doch Quatsch. Jetzt kommt noch GW2, Tera, nächstes Jahr Eldar Scrolls Online, etc etc.


 
Naja, das Problem ist eher das SWTOR im Gegensatz zu WoW nicht so ein Endgame-Content hat der die Leute beschäftigt


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Mai 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Ja, genau das.
> Es wirkt fast so, als hätte irgendwer bei EA/Bioware sich gedacht "Hm, wir machen RPGs, und da gibt es doch auch diese MMORPGs, die sind auch jetzt sehr beliebt, warum also nicht?". Und dann hat man halt die Bioware Formel drauf angewendet, weil sie nunmal nix anderes können, und das Ding mit Dialogen und Charakteren vollgestopft weil ja bisher auch ganz gut geklappt hat. Dass die Grundpfeiler eines MMORPGs aber andere Dinge sind als Dialoge mit NPCs, scheint irgendwie nicht bis nach oben durchgedrungen zu sein.
> 
> Was mich interessieren würde ist, ob sie denn mit dem Spiel nun schon in den schwarzen Zahlen sind, ob es sich also gelohnt hat, oder (noch) nicht. Immerhin fallen durch die Lizenz ja wahrscheinlich auch eine Menge Zahlungen an den Herrn Lucas und so an.


 
Ich denke schon, dass EA/Bioware mit SWTOR Profit einfahren wird. Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich bei dieser Zahl halten wird. Aber selbst mit weniger dürften die nächsten Jahre gesichert sein. Allein mit den Retail-Verkäufen und den monatlichen Zahlungen fährt EA jede Menge Kohle ein.


----------



## svennydob (8. Mai 2012)

nolleX schrieb:


> Ich verabscheue Leute wie dich.
> Wer das spiel nicht mag, soll es nicht spielen. Fertig. Aber immer dieses in den Dreck ziehen (sei es TOR, WoW, Aion, CoD, BF, ...) geht mir tierisch auf die Nüsse.
> 
> Ich spiele es und mir gefällt es. Dennoch will ich nicht jeden missionieren, der das Spiel nicht mag.
> ...


 
Und verabscheue Gestalten wie dich, die keine andere Meinung akzeptieren!
Ich habe das Spiel beim Release gespielt, fand es absolut langweilig und bekunde hiermit mein Desinteresse an einem zweitklassigen MMO. Lern damit umzugehen oder geh kacken Junge.


----------



## Mothman (8. Mai 2012)

Nun hört mal auf euch gegenseitig zu verabscheuen.^^
Bleibt sachlich, auch wenn es schwer fällt. Danke.


----------



## Oximoron12345 (8. Mai 2012)

Falls es mal auf FTP umstellt schau ich auch mal rein


----------



## mischa309 (8. Mai 2012)

Tja wer glaubt mit Spielereien wie dem Vermächtnis die Leute bei der Stange halten zu können, aber bis heute nicht in der Lage ist sinnvolles PVP anzubieten, braucht sich nicht wundern.Kein open PVP Gebiet mehr das sich lohnt zu betreten. Für kills auf einem PVP Server an einem Spieler bekommt man nicht mal XP/Gold oder irgendwas.
Die jüngste Umstellung der PVP Quest von 3 gewonnen Spielen auf die Teilnahme an 6 Spielen soll wohl sicher stellen das auch der größte Versager alles möglichst zügig erreichen kann. Was bisher von Patch 1.3 bekannt ist lässt auch nicht auf Besserung hoffen. Ich hab schon einige MMOS den Bach runter gehen sehen, aber das man das bei SWTOR innerhalb von 6 Monaten schafft tut mir in der Seele weh. Das Spiel hat(te) so viel Potential.


----------



## shippy74 (8. Mai 2012)

Mich schreckt bei solchen Spielen immer die monatlichen Kosten ab, ich sehe es nicht ein das ich 50 Euro für ein Spiel bezahle und dann noch mal jeden Monat 15 Euro abdrücken soll. So kann man nicht mal ab und an ne Runde spielen und ist gezwungen entweder immer zu zahlen oder nicht mehr zu spielen. Macht für mich bis heute noch kein Sinn, da versteh ich die WOW Spieler auch nicht......
Ich weiß aber auch nicht was so ein Server kostet und wie das aufgebaut ist aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man für so ein Spiel keinen kostenlosen Online Service oder Zugang anbieten kann.
Mich persönlich wundert dieser Trend nicht, in der heutigen Zeit müssen die meisten aufs Geld schauen,da sind monatliche Kosten um zu Spielen wohl das letzte was die Leute brauchen.


----------



## Zerth (8. Mai 2012)

Das war doch völlig klar. Es ist völlig naiv zu glauben, ein mmog würde im ersten halben Jahr keine Spieler verliehren. Mittelfristig wird sich TOR bei 1 Mio einpendeln. 

Aber TOR hat immer noch eine bessere story als viele singleplayer-rpgs und wird sicher in Zukunft noch den einen oder anderen Spieler (zumindest zum durchspielen der Hauptquest) anziehen.


----------



## kimarr26 (8. Mai 2012)

...wird Zeit, dass jemand ein Ultima Online mit zeitgemäßer Grafik umsetzt... meiner Meinung nach immer noch das MMORPG - nur leider technisch/ grafisch total veraltet! Kennt das noch wer von euch? *seufz*


----------



## BJubilee (8. Mai 2012)

Tja Star Wars Galaxies 2 wäre besser gewesen als diese ungelenke Verschmelzung von SinglePlayer-RPG und WoW-Klon ...


----------



## grinch66 (8. Mai 2012)

war klar,
zu viele Bugs (die immer noch nicht behoben sind), grotten schlechte Performance bei der gebotenen Grafik, zu wenig Endcontent.
Irgendwann ist die Geduld der Spieler vorbei, vor allem was die schlechte Performance angeht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Mai 2012)

svennydob schrieb:


> Und verabscheue Gestalten wie dich, die keine andere Meinung akzeptieren!
> Ich habe das Spiel beim Release gespielt, fand es absolut langweilig und bekunde hiermit mein Desinteresse an einem zweitklassigen MMO. Lern damit umzugehen oder geh kacken Junge.


 
Achte du lieber mal auf deine Art und Weise, wie du mit anderen kommunizierst.  
Ist ja grausam...


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht wäre es besser, man würde wieder Spiele wie Neverwinter Nights machen. Spiele, die man alleine im SP durchspielen kann oder wenn man will dann die Kampagne im MP mit Freunden, ohne monatlichen Gebühren. Sowas würde ich z.b. besser finden


----------



## Enisra (8. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es besser, man würde wieder Spiele wie Neverwinter Nights machen. Spiele, die man alleine im SP durchspielen kann oder wenn man will dann die Kampagne im MP mit Freunden, ohne monatlichen Gebühren. Sowas würde ich z.b. besser finden


 
nja, ich denke der Trend wird noch etwas andauern, aber nicht mehr so lange, spätestens dann wenn TESO abgestellt wird weil auch die Umstellung auf Micropayment nix reißen konnte, also so 2015, spätestens 2016


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. Mai 2012)

Ich habs mir damals zu release geholt (zum Glück nicht den vollen Preis bezahlt), anfangs gespielt: Okay.
Aber ab dem ... zweiten Drittel der Storyline wird das ganze einfach nur noch abartig öde. Nur noch Grinding, Grinding, Grinding. Ganz ehrlich, wenn Bioware das Spiel in Asien veröffentlichen würde, dann wäre es ein Erfolg. Ach ne, haben sie ja schon und wars dann auch nicht 

1.3 Millionen halte ich auch für arg übertrieben. Man muss sich an den Spitzenzeiten mal die Server anschauen, jeder Server fasst 2000 Leute (very heavy), aber fast alle bis auf wenige sind gerade mal "light", was ca. 500 Spielern oder etwas weniger entspricht. 

Ich hoffe auch auf ein baldiges F2P-Dasein. Oder auf eine Abstellung. Ein Schandfleck der Star Wars Spiele. Vor allem für diejenigen, die nur ein KotoR 3 haben wollten. Aber bevor EA etwas F2P werden lässt ... ich sag nur Ultima.

Am schlimmsten von SWTOR ist aber immer noch die Community. Die ganzen Biodrones, die alles anflamen, was Kritik an ihrem Spiel übt. Jetzt gab's letztens nen Patch wo irgendwelche Reliktartefakte (Matrix Cubes im Englischen) verschwunden sind, und alle vom Support im Forum eine "Rückerstattung" forderten und auch die Engine und die Entwickler verfluchten, weil beide es nicht möglich gemacht haben. Da kamen dann antworten wie "sei doch froh dass du das Spiel überhaupt spielen darfst, mecker hier nicht rum" "Geh doch einfach 14 Tage Dauerfarmen, dann hast du einen neuen Cube, jammer hier nicht rum" usw. usf


----------



## Zelias (8. Mai 2012)

Echt schade irgendwo, ich meine, man hat Star Wars, also eine echt starke Lizenz sowie Bioware die an sich wissen wie man gute Rollenspiele macht sowie EA der zumindest über das nötige Kapital verfügen sollte um soein Projekt richtig anzugehen. Wenn man das liest könnte man erst einmal sagen, ja, damit kann es gelingen das zu schaffen was Blizzard mit WoW dereinst schaffte, das ganze Gerne deutlich nach vorne zu bringen und neue Standarts zu setzen. Die Story ist zwar cool, aber letztendlich ist das ja auch nur ein Feature das man hauptsächlich nutzt wenn man nicht mit anderen zusammen spielt, und eben darum geht es ja.  Bin gespannt ob TESO hier etwas neues schafft. Wäre echt traurig wenn es wieder drauf hinaus läuft, dass Blizzard mit Titan die neuen Standarts setzt und dann wieder alle 5 Jahre lang versuchen ihr Werk zu imitiren.


----------



## korastheas (9. Mai 2012)

TJa mir gefällt das Spiel auch sehr gut, habe aber auch Verständnis für alle diejenigen die es enttäuscht verlassen. Denn trotz einiger Neuerungen (Vollvertonung u.s.w.) bringt das Spiel nicht wirklich neues. Kein besonders ausgefeiltes crafting, keine neuen ansatzmöglichkeiten des "Rollen"spiels... hab zwar im Kampf ne eigene Rolle  aber muss man immer wirklich nur Kämpfen um erfahrung zu sammeln..kann man nicht Alternative Wege finden ?  Handel Forschen Entdecken Quasi Berufe zu dem machen was heute Klassen sind und für jede Klasse einen eigenen Levelweg finden?
An diesem Einheitsbrei werden sich noch viele die Finger verbrennen wenn sie sich nicht trauen jetzt was neues zu machen...und zwar keine neuen features  sondern etwas wirklich neues.....weil der Genrethron wird WOW nicht mehr zu nehmen sein...weil vielen die von WOW weg sind eben das Spielerische ansich nicht mehr langt.----sondern nach neuen erfahrungen dürstet


----------



## Zerth (9. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es besser, man würde wieder Spiele wie Neverwinter Nights machen. Spiele, die man alleine im SP durchspielen kann oder wenn man will dann die Kampagne im MP mit Freunden, ohne monatlichen Gebühren. Sowas würde ich z.b. besser finden


 Diablo?


----------



## Theojin (9. Mai 2012)

Hab das Spiel jetzt auch zum 2. Mal gekündigt. Ich mag Star Wars, leider hat das Spiel die Tendenz, mit eben die Tatsache zu verleiden. Und bevor ich beim Schauen von SW 4-6 in Zukunft immer an SWTOR ( ein Reinfall in MEINEN Augen ) erinnert werde, lasse ich es lieber sein.

Und da selbst vernünftige und angebrachte Kritik nichts bringt und gnadenlos zerrissen wird, schreibe ich dazu auch nichts.

Ach ja, mein Account ist schon gekündigt, durch die Aktion mit dem Freimonat haben sie aber eltiche Spieler so wie mich, die das Spiel nicht mehr spielen, aber trotzdem als aktive Abos zählen. Ein Schelm, wer angesichts dieser Aktion denkt, das könnte etwas mit dem Quartalsbericht zu tun haben.


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja, das Problem ist eher das SWTOR im Gegensatz zu WoW nicht so ein Endgame-Content hat der die Leute beschäftigt


 
Also ich habe es bis L 35 durchgehalten. dann war die Luft raus. Hatte also nichts mit Endgame zu tun. Wie die meisten hier, oder viele, habe auch ich aufgehört weil es nur noch langweilig war und ich keine Lust hatte für ein Single Player spiel jeden Monat zu bezahlen.
Als StarWars Fan fand ich das schon sehr sehr schade.


----------



## Daishi888 (9. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja, das Problem ist eher das SWTOR im Gegensatz zu WoW nicht so ein Endgame-Content hat der die Leute beschäftigt


 
Jupp, so geht es mir zumindest. Ich muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich das Spiel immer noch sehr geil finde. Mit Lichtschwert in einem Raid..... also mir hat es wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich sage es immer wieder; das Game hat sehr viel Potenzial aber einfach zu wenig Inhalt, vorallem in Hinblick auf den End-Content. Deswegen hatte ich jetzt keine Lust noch einen und noch einen und noch einen Char anzufangen, worauf ja dank dem bescheuerten (meine subjektive Meinung) Vermächtnissystems aber leider Wert gelegt wird um so die Kunden bei der Stange zu halten. 
Ich werde diese Woche mich offiziell von meiner Gilde verabschieden und mein Abo kündigen. Wenn dann nächsten Sommer oder so Patch 1.5 raus ist reaktiviere ich evtl. mein Acc 

Gruß


----------



## kolb84 (9. Mai 2012)

ich versteh garnicht, dass alle schon sw tor als gestorben betrachten. "Oh NEIN! EA bekommt nur noch 16 Millionen jeden Monat fürs nichts tun!"


----------



## Kronos5555 (9. Mai 2012)

Ich danke dem Forum für die vielen verschiedenen Meinungen. Ich wünschte EA würde das lesen....
Ich selbst hab das Spiel zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen. Hab 3 Monate Abo bezahlt, und davon 2 gespielt. Das Abo hab ich gekündigt, aber aufgrund von Zeitmangel meine 2-Monate prepaidcard noch nicht eingelöst. Loht sich auch nicht, da ich eher Gelegenheitsspieler bin. Dadurch hab ich auch nie eine Gilde gefunden und auch nicht wirklich einen MMO-vorteil entdeckt. Es ist für mich ein rieeesen großes Adventure. Aber das ewige drücke "taste 12378945" in dieser reihenfolge ist auf dauer einfach naaaaja. Und was ich nicht verstehe ist die Tatsache, warum Ausrüstungen gebunden sind. Das man die nicht wirklich tauschen und abgeben kann.... Und das in einem Multiplayerspiel wo man zusammenarbeiten soll!?
Von der Präsentation her finde ich das Speil durchaus als gelungen. Die Grafik ist ok, die Soundkulisse sehrgut, und die Story spannend.
...villeicht starte ich irgenwann nochmals. Würde mich interessieren was sich ändert, wenn ich eien Bösen Jedi hätte *fg* (Im gegensatz zum derzeitigen Hellen).


----------



## Zerth (9. Mai 2012)

Kronos5555 schrieb:


> Und was ich nicht verstehe ist die Tatsache, warum Ausrüstungen gebunden sind. Das man die nicht wirklich tauschen und abgeben kann.... Und das in einem Multiplayerspiel wo man zusammenarbeiten soll!?


 Würde die Wirtschaft im Spiel zerstören. Oder anders gesagt: man könnte jeden Gegenstand kaufen, wenn man stundenlang graue mobs farmt.


----------



## hifumi (9. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Würde die Wirtschaft im Spiel zerstören. Oder anders gesagt: man könnte jeden Gegenstand kaufen, wenn man stundenlang graue mobs farmt.


 
Hat aber doch so in anderen Spielen auch geklappt.
Ich erinner mich noch an Ragnarok Online, wo man auch bei schwachen Mobs zum Teil recht wertvolle Items finden konnte. Zwar mit sehr niedriger Chance, aber wer lang genug da rumhängt findet statistisch gesehn halt auch irgendwann mal was.

In dem Spiel war überhaupt nichts gebunden, und so konnte man sich auch mal von Freunden eine gute Waffe ausleihen, altes Equip weiterverkaufen oder verschenken usw. Es war einfach dynamischer und "echter" und hat mehr Interaktion mit anderen gebracht als dieses Binden an Charaktere usw.
Langfristig erzeugt sowas sicherlich dann Inflation... ehrlichgesagt wär mir dafür aber ein Abnutzungssystem deutlich lieber um dagegen anzugehn, als einfach den Handel zu verbieten. Ragnarok hat zum Beispiel ein wenig Abnutzung eingebaut, indem es bei höheren Itemupgrades eine Chance gab, dass das Item zerbricht. So haben reiche Spieler dafür gesorgt, dass auch mal wieder Items verschwinden.


----------



## Zerth (9. Mai 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Hat aber doch so in anderen Spielen auch geklappt.
> Ich erinner mich noch an Ragnarok Online, wo man auch bei schwachen Mobs zum Teil recht wertvolle Items finden konnte. Zwar mit sehr niedriger Chance, aber wer lang genug da rumhängt findet statistisch gesehn halt auch irgendwann mal was.


Aber macht das wirklich Spass? Ist es nicht viel besser, wenn ich Herrausforderung XY bestehe um mit relativ hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen guten Gegenstand zu erhalten, als stundenlang zu grinden? 

DAOC (aus der pre-WOW Zeit) hatte ebenfalls kein bop. In der Folge wurden encounter von professionellen Farmern becampt, und man musste astronomische Preise für bestimmte items bezahlen, die von Spieler zT. mit rl-Geld gekauft wurden. Einige (damals noch deutsche!) Spieler haben angeblich zu TOA Zeiten über 10.000€ im Monat gemacht. Das wünsche ich mir nicht zurück. 



hifumi schrieb:


> Langfristig erzeugt sowas sicherlich dann Inflation... ehrlichgesagt wär mir dafür aber ein Abnutzungssystem deutlich lieber um dagegen anzugehn, als einfach den Handel zu verbieten. Ragnarok hat zum Beispiel ein wenig Abnutzung eingebaut, indem es bei höheren Itemupgrades eine Chance gab, dass das Item zerbricht. So haben reiche Spieler dafür gesorgt, dass auch mal wieder Items verschwinden.


Na gut, aber mal ehrlich - ich wäre nicht sehr erfreut darüber, wenn mein epix legendary Schwert of XY zerbricht. In daoc hatte man teure Schwerter zT. nicht "normale" Moster verwendet und ähnliches. Das vermisse ich auch nicht, ich möchte nicht ständig mit Item-Management beschäftigt sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2012)

Viele MMO-Spieler sind mittlerweile auch so, dass sie sich ein MMO kaufen, den einen Freimonat spielen und dann wieder aufhören.


----------



## shippy74 (9. Mai 2012)

Äh ich hab keine Ahnung von solchen Games aber ist da nicht eine dreimonatige Spielzeit mit drin wenn ich das Game neu kaufe??  Weil das wäre ja beschiss, da kaufst du  dir ein online game und kannst nicht spielen


----------



## Mothman (9. Mai 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Äh ich hab keine Ahnung von solchen Games aber ist da nicht eine dreimonatige Spielzeit mit drin wenn ich das Game neu kaufe??  Weil das wäre ja beschiss, da kaufst du  dir ein online game und kannst nicht spielen


In der Regel ist mindestens ein Monat dabei, ja.

EDIT:
Aber nicht selten musst du trotzdem vorher eine Bezahlmethode und deine Daten angeben.


----------



## shippy74 (9. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Info, wusste ich nicht da ich diese Spiele mit Monatlicher "Grundgebühr" nicht kaufe....


----------

